# Something new @ Ruger



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

Looks like they will be unveiling another new product on 5/15/09. If you go to www.ruger.com they have an announcement coming at the NRA show. What could it be an AR, 1911, SR40, SR45, SR9 compact? When they say another platform redefined it makes me think that it will be something totally new.


----------

